# I want to deactivate my old account please



## DiaperedLion (Nov 25, 2014)

Been trying to delete an old account and I haven't been able to find a way to do it on my own? Was hoping it could be deactivated or deleted.
Username: KidWolf
Thanks!


----------



## Campion1 (Nov 25, 2014)

You can disable the account, but as far as I'm concerned you cannot delete it.

My FA > Account Management > Account Settings > Disable account.

Then delete everything on the account and there you go.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 26, 2014)

DiaperedLion said:


> Been trying to delete an old account and I haven't been able to find a way to do it on my own? Was hoping it could be deactivated or deleted.
> Username: KidWolf
> Thanks!



As Campion1 stated, you can only deactivate your account at present, using the method described.
The site does not (in its current form) support deletions.


----------

